# Have coders typically been responsible for implementation of MU/PQRS/MIPS?



## mgord (May 17, 2017)

Hello all, 

I am curious if in the other physician practices out there, who typically is responsible for the implementation and participation of Meaningful Use, PQRS and now MIPS? Our practice has been participating in these programs (including eRx) since 2011. At the beginning way back in 2010 the office manager we had decided that I would be responsible for all things PQRS which made sense since we were reporting via Claims. She would take on Meaningful Use. About 6 months later she began handing over the Meaningful Use to me ("since it was really more about coding") and then she left the practice. I just attested for the 6th year for MU. I was told before our new administrator joined the group that this would be one of their responsibilities - sure I would be involved but she was going to take over. I am the only coder in our group of 4 providers, a mid-level and 2 techs, so needless to say I have my hands full. 
Now that we have begun our transition to MIPS it has become quite evident that this will continue to be my responsibility. I am curious because I am coming up on my yearly evaluation and was told last year that I had "topped out" at the salary for a coder in our area and would not be eligible for a raise this year. 
I really feel like I am much more than a coder - something to which I'm certain any coder in a small physician practice can relate. I believe my job title would more accurately be described as Coder/Biller/MIPS/Receptionist/Financial Counselor/Operations Manager/New Hire Trainer. 

Has anyone out there been through a similar experience? I am curious if this is the norm at most physician practices?

Thanks!


----------



## AprilSueMadison (May 17, 2017)

I think it depends upon the size of the practice.  In a small practice it may make sense for the coder to participate or manage the PQRS/Other programs.  I certainly did and quite frankly had I not, there would have been no way we could have successfully attested each year.  It does involve coding, ensuring you've met the documentation requirements and then of course adding on the correct MU codes and so on.

I would say my position title would have been equal to yours!!  

Quite bluntly if you are handling all of that plus those programs it's ridiculous to say that you have "topped out" for the coding pay scale  in your area as it is clear that is not only what you are doing.


----------



## mgord (May 17, 2017)

aprilsue said:


> I think it depends upon the size of the practice.  In a small practice it may make sense for the coder to participate or manage the PQRS/Other programs.  I certainly did and quite frankly had I not, there would have been no way we could have successfully attested each year.  It does involve coding, ensuring you've met the documentation requirements and then of course adding on the correct MU codes and so on.
> 
> I would say my position title would have been equal to yours!!
> 
> Quite bluntly if you are handling all of that plus those programs it's ridiculous to say that you have "topped out" for the coding pay scale  in your area as it is clear that is not only what you are doing.



Thank you for your response. I agree that had I not been involved we wouldn't have been able to successfully attest each year. 
It helps knowing that I'm not alone and I also believe its very clear that I'm doing much more than coding.


----------

